# An idea - garage range



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

When it cools down, I am temped to buy one of those semi-auto pellet guns, and buy a pellet trap for it. That way, I can satisfy my shooting urge in between range trips. Since I am in a neighborhood in the city limits, this is about all I can do...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Sounds like a good way to have a little practice. You can make a pellet trap for almost nothing.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

yea, but they have ones w/ little targets on them for cheap at Cheaper than Dirt...

I'm sure, no matter what, my wife will put a crimp into my plan some how


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

That's a great idea! I was thinking about how I could get in some training with a pellet gun, but didn't think the neighbors would like me setting up targets in the back yard of my sub-division. A mini-garage range is just the answer! You da man Shipwreck!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> yea, but they have ones w/ little targets on them for cheap at Cheaper than Dirt...
> 
> I'm sure, no matter what, my wife will put a crimp into my plan some how


If you're interested in making one let me know.

Why would she do that?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, it's an inferno in there now... Maybe this winter.

Knowing how my wife feels about guns, I'm sure she'll get upset about it omehow.

I guess I needa find a fairly decent pellet gun that doesn't cost too much. I hear that the cheap PPK gun that U can buy at Wal-Mart for $50 isn't very accurate at all. But, I don't really wanna buy one of those expensive $150 jobbers (there is a nice P99 replica one, but it is expensive).


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Not to hijack your thread, but my wife is kind of anti-gun. How does your wife deal with the gun thing, Shipwreck?? How do you deal with her??


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thor said:


> Not to hijack your thread, but my wife is kind of anti-gun. How does your wife deal with the gun thing, Shipwreck?? How do you deal with her??


Ah, good to see I am not the only one around. It's only a g/f right now, but may change soon. Anyway, she doesn't even want me buying a gun. I am convinsing her slowly though.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

sje0123 said:


> Anyway, she doesn't even want me buying a gun.


Why is that?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, initially, she didn't even wanna see a gun. Over time, that waivered a bit. Now, she'll pick one up if I ask her to bring it to me or move it or whatever. I was shocked when she agreed to come w/ me to the range 1x back in March or April. I can't get her to come back to the range after she shot that 1x, though. She actually did pretty decently.

She always complains when I buy a new gun, and I pretty much have to sell one to buy another. When I sell one, she would rather see me do something else w/ the money.

At least I am not in a situation where she would say - get rid of them. Well, she has said this in such a way as to ask. But, she knows I won't budge on the issue. I had guns before I met her, and will always have them. I won't go for the ultimatum.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I'm pretty lucky in the wife area. She's a fine shot herself and owns a couple handguns. Shes got her COlt Mustang on all the time!!

I've got a buddy who built a .22 range in his basement!!! Its pretty neat.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Shades of Elvis!*

Elvis Pressley had a range set up in a garage at Graceland. The back wall had, I believe, two layers of cross ties as a bullet stop. Seems he had baffles in the ceiling, but not too sure about that.

I know Elvis had a pretty ornate Colt Python and a Government Model .45 ACP.

A friend of mine, incidentally, bought a shoe box of baseball trading cards, the kind that used to be in packages of bubble gum. As he was sorting through the cards, he discovered Elvis's carry permit for Colorado! I think he told me he sold it the following week or so.

And, before I'm jumped on, this man knew what he had. He advertises at Graceland and deals regularly with Elvis memorbilia.

Bob Wright


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I've thought about getting one of those. I would think the air powered ones would be the best ones. I was thinking I could set up targets all over the house/apartment, in different rooms, in the hallway, etc. And go through like I was busting into a place to save a hostage. I wouldn't do it as tactical training or whatever. Just for fun. Yes, there's still a child inside me.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, in the house, U'd have to use airsoft. I was thinking of metal pellets/bbs in the garage. But yes, they make super cheap traps for the airsoft.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I am lucky my wife doesn't give me too hard a time about my guns, she even like to go shoot with me sometimes. However she does question why I need so many.

Back to the original disscussion, That is exactly what I had already made plans to do in my garage this fall when it gets cooler outside. I am going to put up a airsoft or pellet target along with a dart board and mabey a folding ping pong table.


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> Why is that?


I think it is lack of knowledge maybe. Only time a gun is talked about is when someone gets shot or something like that so it gets a negative rep. I am sure that as I get more into it she will come around. Will she ever come to the range with me? I'll make a celebration thread if she does.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, in all fairness, my wife is from China. So, she has a differentc ultural background - no one there owns guns. And, crime is not the same in Shanghai. They execute people there for all sorts of crimes. So, I am as understanding as I can be on this issue.

It's not like a woman from America who just "hates" guns for no legitimate reason.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

sje0123 said:


> I think it is lack of knowledge maybe. Only time a gun is talked about is when someone gets shot or something like that so it gets a negative rep. I am sure that as I get more into it she will come around. Will she ever come to the range with me? I'll make a celebration thread if she does.


WHEN she does sje, WHEN she does!!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

When I was a kid my bedroom was my shooting range. I opened my closet door for greater range and placed a cardboard box on the floo inside. This was filled with a Sears Roebuck catalog, newspapers and backed by a WW II steel helment. I learned to load wax bullets and used my mother's canning wax for bullets. ( My mother would not allow live ammo in the house.)

I had to drill out the flash holes on some cartridge cases for the gun to function. (I was using my Colt New Service .45) The recovered bullets could be melted down and used over and over. Always melt the wax in a double boiler, heating over a flame can result in ignition of the melted parraffin.

This can be done using an auto pistol, but must be cycled manually. Also, since the head of the case is rigidly supported, the flash hole need not be drilled out.

Bob Wright


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

I've been kicking around the idea of getting a good quality airsoft P99 for rainy day training/plinking - It'd fit my holsters, I could practice drawing, shooting while moving footwork, etc.. I've handled a few of the better quality ones, and I can see the value as a training aid.

But Shipwreck may have a tough sell still, as these can cost as much as the real thing.

You could probably get a away with a $60 CO2 bb pistol and a pellet trap - tell her you'll save money on range trips (probably won't really happen, but sounds like a good rationalization anyway)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

hahaha 

Well, I have an old Beretta 92 Daisey pellet gun that is probably 15 or 16 years old. It is CO2, but I would imagine i haven't used it in over 12 years. So, I am not sure if it even works. I'll give it a try before I buy one, though. I could always use the CO2 in whatever else I buy.

I like that Walther one (not airsoft, but a regular pellet). U can buy the gun w/o all the laser and scope attachments for less, but it's still about $150 or so online. I'd rather put that $ towards a real gun...


----------



## MMMike (Jul 11, 2006)

I built a trap for my Co2 pistol. Used it in the basement. I used a metal backer at an angle. It worked well but it was LOUD. *That* pissed off the wife. Pulled the metal and pressed 10lbs. of plumbers putty into the back of the trap. Much quieter, just have to pick out the pellets once in a while. Happy me, happy wife.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for the tip


----------

